
More details leak on “Snapdragon 1000,” Qualcomm’s chip for Windows 10 laptops - msh
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/more-details-leak-on-snapdragon-1000-qualcomms-chip-for-windows-10-laptops/
======
basicplus2
Yeh.. but is that Windows 10 or Windows 10..

ie can it run all "PC" based programmes that run on Windows 8 and 7 ?

